# Sisters Forever in Louisville, KY- Needs Adoption!!!



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

These two sisters (Sugar and Kassie) look just adorable...don't they? Anyone looking to adopt in Louisville, KY? They are just too precious!! I hope someone can adopt them soon!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Louisville, KY | Kassie Brian

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22485674










Here is what their ad saids:
*Kassie Brian*


*Maltese: An adoptable dog in Louisville, KY *

Small • Adult • Female 
  ﻿  

House trained and crate trained These dogs are sisters and need to be adopted together. They are great family dogs and are very sweet and friendly. DOB 4/25/08 9 lbs.


*Sugar Brian*


*Maltese: An adoptable dog in Louisville, KY *

Small • Adult • Female 
  ﻿  

House trained and crate trained These dogs are sisters and need to be adopted together. They are great family dogs and are very sweet and friendly. DOB 4/25/08 9 lbs


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

This just kills me, how can anyone give up such sweet babies.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

elly said:


> This just kills me, how can anyone give up such sweet babies.


Me too, I hope they find a wonderful home together . Look at this little faces.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh they are adorable!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know what would make anyone give up such sweet babies. I hope that they find a loving forever home soon! Perhaps, someone in SM will adopt them.


----------

